# Large Neon Green Nepthea



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey guys
So unfortunately I have to sell my favourite 7-8" wide Large Neon Green Nepthea leather. It is not the regular Nepthea with dull green colour u see in stores. I am selling it because it has overgrown my tank and I need to find a suitable home where it can flourish further. A 3-4" frag of this one goes easily for $50. I am asking $350. Pictures doesn't do much justice to this beauty...Text me at 6472671164 if interested.

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrfishy (Sep 20, 2017)

*Leather*

NICE neon green leather. The frag I got is JUST now beginning to settle and show some good growth.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

mrfishy said:


> NICE neon green leather. The frag I got is JUST now beginning to settle and show some good growth.


It's an awesome colony thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok guys since I have not seen much interest for buying the colony I will frag it. $40 for a 1-2" frag freshly cut...Text me at 6472671164.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Might have more luck if you put it in the buy and sell section.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

darkangel66n said:


> Might have more luck if you put it in the buy and sell section.


Oops thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok I have no idea how to move or post this on live goods buy and sell thread. The Tapatalk app doesn't give any option.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

